# How many bands have you harvested?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

*How many banded birds have you harvested?*​
0---I have never shot a banded bird2329.49%1-32430.77%4-71316.67%8-12810.26%13+1012.82%


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

How many banded birds have you harvested? And no, bands purchased off of ebay do not count. :lol:

Let's hear some band stories. :run:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

1 mallard drake shot in oct. 2003. Banded in 1995 or earlier.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

One mallard hen 2 years ago.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I've been lucky I guess. I've been shooting ducks for over 29 years, and I didn't harvest my 1st banded duck until 15years ago. It was a beautiful Drake Woody. I then went on a streak. In the last 15 years I've harvested over 15 duck bands and 20 goose bands, plus 2 neck collars. I have also had my dog catch 3 crippl;es that were banded. So I'm not sure if those are mine, or his? He doesn't have a lanyard so they're on mine.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i got 1 snow goose with a band in 2003 spring season banded in texas 2000 or 2001 can't remember just right


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

When I was a kid we hunted a woodduck banding site and I shot around 15 banded woodies out of there that fall.After that 1 banded goose(first one I ever shot),4 mallards,and 1 bluebill.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

Still looking for my first..........we don't get many banded ducks down here.....


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

The first mallard I ever shot was banded, and that was back in November of 1987 when I was 14 years old. I have a funny story about that paticular incident. I was out road hunting pheasants at the time and drove past a small pond in the middle of a field. This was a shallow temporary pond filled by rain water and had little cover around it. I saw a group of mallards loafing on the far end of the pond so I decided to try and sneak up on them. All I had was my old 870 20 gauge and was using 2 3/4 inch 6 shot. This was before the steel shot days so at least it was lead shot. I got to within probably 60 yards and didn't have any other cover to hide behind so I decided to jump up and take a pot shot at them. I never dreamed that I would bring a duck down. Sure enough I clipped a wing on a nice drake mallard. I ran over to him all excited because it was my first big duck and a mallard at that. Took him home to show my dad and it wasn't until then that my dad pointed out that the duck was banded. I was amazed, but didn't know what to do. So I wrote the address on the band which read "Avise Bird Band Washington D.C." and sent off al brief note saying that I shot the duck. A few weeks later I get a little certificate of appreciation saying that the drake mallard was hatched in 1984 or earlier and that Murray Gillespie was the wildlife person who banded the duck approximatly 7 miles west of Deleau Manitoba, Canada. I still see Murray's name attached to to articles published on duck surveys and so forth in Canada. So he still must be banding ducks twenty years later.
Then I shot two banded Canada Geese here in Nebraska a few years ago. They were huge geese weighing in a 14 pounds, but they were banded locally. Not the same effect as shooting a goose from Canada. I haven't taken a duck band since the first mallard I ever shot. Kind of weird.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've got a couple band stories but none as good as the one Storm just told. Great story man! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I shot a banded drake pintail and a banded drake mallard in the same day last year! I used up a lot of mojo and haven't harvested a band since. Although I saw a few banded geese shot this fall.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have had some luck over the decoys, just hope it doesn't change. :lol:


----------



## ADREF (Jul 13, 2004)

Lucky enough to get 4 bands so far. (3) were mallards banded locally here in WI and one was a drake pintail shot in ND


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I shot a snow goose in 96 and it was banded in 1971 in Eagle Lake, Texas. The lady I called thought it was a mistake and I read the numbers to her again. The band was old and the corners were rounded off but the numbers though faded could still read. I have been lucky though I think I have shot 9 or 10 banded birds, usually I am with and somebody else shoots the lucky bird. Anybody get a neck collar, I have only seen one bird with a collar on it, and had no chance of a shot.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

i got a yellow neck collar and 2 legs bands


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

There's one lonely band on my lanyard....better than nothing though!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

No bands for me so far. I hunt upland 90% of the time...do they band upland birds?


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

They band a few quail and pheasants here in Nebraksa, but not very many. I think they banded something like 50 quail and 50 pheasants last year.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Storm,

Murray Gillespie is still banding birds, mostly geese though. I have helped him with goose banding the past couple summers around Oak Hammock and Winnipeg. He is the the head Waterfowl Biologist for Manitoba Conservation. If you remeber Delta Waterfowl had a contest for goose banding in the artic, you would be going with him along with a number of other conservation officers to do the banding.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

I have shot one banded goose that I got in Iowa 4 seasons ago. Still waiting for my first banded duck.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Chris, good to know that Murray is still banding waterfowl. If you get a chance be sure to tell him my story. It's funny how I still notice his name whenever I see it. Delta Waterfowl is a great organization to be involved with. Keep up the good work.


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

i have shot one banded snow goose. it had both a leg band and a neck band. it was an awesome morning hunt because me and my buddy had spotted a couple hundred snows sitting on a pit near town. we went out before school and snuck up on them and ended up scratching out 9 in one jump. the last bird i shot was the banded one and i shot and dropped it not knowing that it was a banded goose. i found out after i shot it that my buddy was just getting ready to try to shoot it because he saw the band on it and just as he saw it, he saw it drop. i feel really bad that i shot it before he did (but not really). the bird was 11 years old and was banded somewhere in texas.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

turning green - was it a black neck band on that snow you shot?


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

no, it was a green one. what is the difference if there is a green or black band on it?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

The difference is where it was banded, the only black collars ive seen on snows have come from their wintering grounds......


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Harvested 4 in 30 years. All from mallards.

Not harvested 
- 1 from racing pigeon that crashed into my house.
- 2 from double banded peregrine falcon I found dead on the highway.


----------



## beater (Jan 28, 2005)

To be truthfull I never even saw a banded bird where I am.


----------

